# New Locks in the Suez Canal?



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

The Egyptians have become very dynamic with their new government and administration recently announcing major plans to not only extend the Suez Canal but also add a second canal alongside.
Today I see from the maritime media that they have also added a set of locks overnight, which must have been quite a feat! They show them off on the new "Suez" stamps which have just been issued. See details at http://gcaptain.com/commemorative-suez-canal-stamp-has-one-glaring-error/


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Never having been through either of the canals, even I know that the Suez Canal (The Egyptian one) doesn't have locks. The Panama Canal (That's the one in Panama for the info of any Egyptians reading this) has mules instead of camels of course.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

There is no lock that can defeat those thieving gyppos!

John T


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Not even the Gilly,Gilly man is that good in conjuring up a set of locks.(Hippy)


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

Could be a set of padlocks ,just a thought not a very intelligent one I know but I just had another look at my old school report so I think it would be in keeping with what the headmaster thought of me


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

In one report it suggests that the Egyptian Post Office are going to "Rectify" the error - the cynic in me suggests that they will try to create a collectors market for both sets of stamps - leading to few of them being used for postage and a larger profit (or smaller loss) for the Post Office.

On a similar vein the Royal Mint (and other Crown Dependancies) frequently issue commemorative coins of high value as these are normally never spent but kept as keepsakes or heirlooms I wonder what proportion of the M0 through M3 money supply they form?


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day callpor,sm.yesterday.20:34.re:new locks in the suez canal?dynamic is a gross understatement.the post office will make stamp collectors happy.thank you for posting this humourous post,regards ben27


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

It seems they have problems with their postage stamps, I remember being in the Suez area for 5 weeks in 1948, they published a nice green stamp with King Farouk in the upper right corner, and in the main body of the stamp was a map of Egypt witch showed a column of Egyptian troops marching towards Israel. The stamps were on sale for about a week and then they stopped selling them, I managed to get hold of one.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

the arabs are bang at it


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Here is the stamp I mentioned in my post above.

http://israelbehindthenews.com/must-see-the-egyptian-stamp-dated-may-15-1948/


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Why shouldn't they have locks in the new Suez canal? All it takes is a bit of innovative engineering such as that displayed by the Irish government that is planning to build a canal between Dublin and Liverpool.(Jester)


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

ART6 said:


> Why shouldn't they have locks in the new Suez canal? All it takes is a bit of innovative engineering such as that displayed by the Irish government that is planning to build a canal between Dublin and Liverpool.(Jester)


The Cong Canal was another triumph of Irish civil engineering, Stephen Pile only slightly overegged his description in his book of heroic failures.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Duncan112 said:


> The Cong Canal was another triumph of Irish civil engineering, Stephen Pile only slightly overegged his description in his book of heroic failures.


I was in Cong a couple of weeks ago, I should have looked for the canal and taken some photos of it.(Jester)


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

No locks on Suez! And it hasn't been nicked yet? (Jester)


----------



## ed glover (May 3, 2006)

Getting old and a little fuddled, is it April 1st already.
Ed Glover (Ginger )
Controlled drifting


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

ISTR reading that, when the Suez Canal was under construction, there was some concern that a flow of water would take place one way or t'other.
Looking on the bright side, they'd have had the biggest hydro-electric scheme in the world


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Basil said:


> ISTR reading that, when the Suez Canal was under construction, there was some concern that a flow of water would take place one way or t'other.
> Looking on the bright side, they'd have had the biggest hydro-electric scheme in the world


The silly sods built the hydro electric plant at Aswan! (Jester)


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

> The silly sods built the hydro electric plant at Aswan!


Oh, aye; I forgot about that but they could have had another one


----------



## Jose Manuel Ortega (May 12, 2013)

I don´t see any reason for locks at Suez Canal. The difference between Port Said and Suez is only 1 meter as far as I remember


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

Psst, Habibi. Wanna buy a Yale? Freshly nicked! Ya baba, wa la key, wa la batiah!(Smoke)


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> There is no lock that can defeat those thieving gyppos!
> 
> John T


Like it [=P] and so very true as well !

Mike


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

callpor said:


> The Egyptians have become very dynamic with their new government and administration recently announcing major plans to not only extend the Suez Canal but also add a second canal alongside.
> Today I see from the maritime media that they have also added a set of locks overnight, which must have been quite a feat! They show them off on the new "Suez" stamps which have just been issued. See details at http://gcaptain.com/commemorative-suez-canal-stamp-has-one-glaring-error/


Its traffic lights they want if the latest crash in the canal is anything to go by.


----------

